# What thing can pigeons eat?



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

What fruit,veggies,seeds,ect can pigeons eat thats good for them?(and tasty)


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

Buy A Pigeon Mix,the Like Corn,peas,rice Etc


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

eddiebrown--feed them what ever you want.- buy yourself a SHOVEL while buying fruit-veggies.-post your results.
Why do you not want to feed them PIGEON FEED?
Shovel is for him to plant--tomatoes-beets-bell pepper-carrots-lettuce- grow his own veggies.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

I mean for snacks not feed. I feed him regular commercial feed for pigeons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most pigeons like safflower seeds. They love chopped unsalted peanuts. They don't know what they are if they have never had them. But once they try them, they usually love them. It's getting them to try them.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks! do they like fruit?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Well eddie try feeding them different fruits and post your results.
Then you will know FIRST hand.
Learn the same way we did.
WOW these so-called pigeon people do not want to try any of their IDEAS.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Is any fruit bad for them because i would not want my pigeon ill or dead.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

sky tx said:


> Well eddie try feeding them different fruits and post your results.
> Then you will know FIRST hand.
> Learn the same way we did.
> WOW these so-called pigeon people do not want to try any of their IDEAS.


Sometimes you tell people things, so they dont make the same mistake you or other have made, other times you tell them to figure it out on their own? Very confusing.

in response i feed kale and carrots. You can chop the kale up or leave it whole but make sure to cut the carrots into small bits.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

eddiebrown said:


> Thanks! do they like fruit?


The pigeons which we keep belong to the Columba-Livia family (ranging from the rock pigeons to the fancier types) and they are not fruit eaters.

There are other pigeon species which are fruit eaters like listed in the link below. Enjoy !!

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/SpeciesTables/FruitSpecies.htm


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks that gave me a lot of information Ill make sure to use it.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

We try to give our birds greens once a week. We also throw in some chopped carrots. We feed it to them in a bowl as a lunch time snack as they usually only eat once a night.

_not my video_


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

eddiebrown said:


> Is any fruit bad for them because i would not want my pigeon ill or dead.


Just avoid things with big pits. For instance, avacado is very bad for birds.


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

I had some over grown cucumbers that I thought I would crack open for them and see if they liked them, and they LOVE it. They leave nothing but the cucumber rine. Feels alot better letting them enjoy them then throwing them away.


----------



## LizBerg (Dec 1, 2010)

Mine don't seem to appreciate any "treat". I thought sprouts would be good, but they didn't touch them. I've tried tomatoes, plums, etc. No interest. **shrugs**


----------

